
Golang Is Not Ready for Enterprise Systems yet and Here’s Why - apta
https://medium.com/@afondmitro/golang-is-not-ready-for-enterprise-systems-yet-and-heres-why-c0ee72069963
======
lioeters
Article is paywalled - can read here:
[https://outline.com/PVbd3c](https://outline.com/PVbd3c)

The reasons listed to support the title are:

\- Poor error handling

\- Manually written SQL

\- Reinventing the wheel

\- Young and fast evolving technology stack without well-established standards
of use

Here are some companies that may disagree with the author:

[https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/GoUsers](https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/GoUsers)

~~~
apta
That some companies are using it is despite the poor fit of golang, not
because of it.

~~~
lioeters
That's true, I agree that just because many companies are using a language, it
doesn't mean that it's good or suitable. It would be _argumentum ad populum_ ,
"a fallacious argument that concludes that a proposition must be true because
many or most people believe it".

I suppose somewhere in the list are some companies that qualify as
"enterprise", which might argue against the claim that Go is "not ready for
enterpise systems".

~~~
apta
You'd be surprised at their arguments. I've seen golang being used in areas
where it is a terrible fit for, and when I ask about why they think it's a
good fit, the arguments are very vague, hand wavy, and show the lack of
experience (and these are multi-million dollar companies).

